# Opinions on Dream HX



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I got an offer from a friend to pick up a Dream HX with Chorus (UT) 10speed at a good price. I know the bikes geometry is will fit me, but I may not get a chance to test ride it (other then on a trainer) before buying. I'm just looking for some details on how the bike rides, things it does well, not so well, stuff like that.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

QuattroCreep said:


> I got an offer from a friend to pick up a Dream HX with Chorus (UT) 10speed at a good price. I know the bikes geometry is will fit me, but I may not get a chance to test ride it (other then on a trainer) before buying. I'm just looking for some details on how the bike rides, things it does well, not so well, stuff like that.


The Dream HX is pretty much the same as my Arte. I really love the bike for racing. Not so much for doing a leasurely ride on it, but for hammering and anything less than 2 hours, I really like it. For me, it climbs, corners, and handles really well. Other than comfort, I have nothing bad to say about it, and who knows, maybe a pair of Assos, uber Giordana, Castelli, or whatever bibs might help me over the Performance and entry level Giordana bibs I have been using to ride. Then again, my hands have issues after 2+ hours of riding the bike, but that was before I started using gloves again.


----------

